# Sand and PVA



## wadey (Feb 13, 2010)

I was wanting to use a pva/sand mix as a final layer on my fake background/rocks, what is the best method to do this?

Also would it be hard to clean this since it wont have a smooth surface like you would get from varnish?

Would it be ok to use a similar PVA/sand mix to cover the floor of the viv?


----------



## thetomahawkkid58 (Jan 7, 2009)

yo wadey, my rock build was done with a pva and sand layer before a final coat of varnish, i also done the floor :2thumb:, what i done was filled a wee tub with pva and then sprinkled the sand in while mixing to get the consistency i was after. then for final seal 3 coats of polyuerethene matt varnish, no shiney surface, easy to clean and max loves it -

The Tomahawk Kid's BIG max Photo Album - MySpace Photos

hope this helps. best advice take yer time with it, leave plenty time for drying before doing next step...........oh and take plenty picture's, awra fae t.k.

The Tomahawk Kid's fake rock build Photo Album - MySpace Photos


----------



## wadey (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks for the info, look good 

Has anyone else got any pictures of sand-covered fake rocks/background?


----------



## ralphsvivariums (Dec 15, 2009)

i covered the whole of the inside of my beardie viv with a sand background i used pva and kiln dried sand as its smaller then normal sand mixed it together and started pouring it on the walls.


----------



## wadey (Feb 13, 2010)

Looks good 

I put the 1st layer of sand/PVA on last night, can still see bits of grout so its gona take at least another coat.

Is it ok to seal a fake rock/background with PVA for a beadie viv?


----------



## Will-2k9 (May 10, 2009)

First off, It can be a real pain cleaning the stuff when you have a final layer of PVA/Sand, Its rough so it has a tendency of shredding cloths and things. 

I made a background and coated it with only Sand and PVA it took me about 3 layers to cover it, how i found it was easier was to put the PVa on then sprinkle the sand on it, let it dry then shake the excess off... Only problem with this is you end up with a lot of sand wasted... But it goes a long way.

You'll also want to seal it properly because the first poo and both the sand and the pva will just come away... I learned that the hard way. 

I did the same thing for the floor, Sand and PVA then coated the floor with a layer of Varnish... Which was also a bad idea because that shreds the stuff you try to clean it with too lol...

Havent got any pictures of it ATM but will try and get some for you.


----------



## xautomaticflowersx (Sep 7, 2009)

I used a sand/PVA mix on my fake rock build here ---> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/460846-revamped-desert-iguana-viv-including.html

It's very solid and quite smooth to touch, although it snags on fabric so cloths etc. will leave fibres behind when cleaning. A sponge with a rough side would work fine for cleaning though.


----------



## wadey (Feb 13, 2010)

I was worried about cleaning it with it being so rough, wouldn't a rough sponge eventually remove all the sand?


----------



## xautomaticflowersx (Sep 7, 2009)

Sorry, only just saw your question!
It probably would rub the sand off if you just stuck the sand to the pva. But I mixed the sand in with the pva. It forms a thick paste which dries hard and solid, the sand isn't crumbly on the surface.


----------



## wadey (Feb 13, 2010)

I have added a final coat of undiluted PVA. It seems to have done the trick. It feels quick rough in places, will this be a problem for a bearded dragon?


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

wadey said:


> I have added a final coat of undiluted PVA. It seems to have done the trick. It feels quick rough in places, will this be a problem for a bearded dragon?


Hi mate,

You want rough textures to help keep the Beardies claws down : victory:

Jay


----------



## wadey (Feb 13, 2010)

Yer but I think there are a few sharp bits ill have to get rid of.


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

wadey said:


> Yer but I think there are a few sharp bits ill have to get rid of.


It's up to you, but I have "sharp" stone in my Hognose viv;










If you're worried about your animal cutting it's self, I woudn't. : victory:

Good luck

Jay


----------



## anadalite (May 20, 2009)

Hey, 

Don't mean to be a party pooper but isn't it well documented that you shouldn't put a waterfall in a bearded dragons viv as it increases humidity way too high? 

I like the design, it is exactly what I had in mind for a tree frog next year when I get a new place to live but it isn't suited for beardies at all...


----------



## xautomaticflowersx (Sep 7, 2009)

Indeedy... a rough texture will be good for their claws and will help them when they're shedding. Their scales are like sandpaper, so I really wouldn't worry about it being too sharp for them on the edges. But if you've got some sharp, thin bits (like little spears) that have formed then get rid of them if it'll put your mind at ease. : victory:


----------



## wadey (Feb 13, 2010)

ok thanks for your help


----------

